# Business hours/days in Dubai



## emz1

A Muslim friend in my country told me that I have to wait until Sunday to find places open (to make phone calls to Dubai) and that tomorrow (Friday) is normally a fast day and everything is closed. Is that correct??


----------



## sgilli3

Correct.
Friday is the holy day.
Business are closed, though retail outlets etc will be open, but many do not open until late afternoon. ( after afternoon prayers)

Its not a fast day - except that this is the month of Ramadhan- so each day is a " fasting" day

Government businesses tend to close on a Thursday and Friday and most private businesses on a Friday and Saturday.

The working week starts for the majority on a Sunday.( as do schools etc)


----------



## Maz25

A lot of the smaller shops tend to be closed on Friday morning due to the fact that it is the Muslim Holy Day and most people attend their local mosque. However, you will find that the whole place springs back to life after 4pm. All the major malls would be open though from 10am.


----------

